# Stirling engine "Laura"



## Pertsa (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello! This is my new project, stirling engine called Laura. Plans ordered from Bengs: http://www.bengs-modellbau.com/materialkits/stirlingengine/stirlingenginelaura.php
They sell also material kits with premilled parts. I made all parts myself, plans is quite qood, some radius of shapes and few less important measures is missing, but nothing important. Sorry only few photos of machining, next time I promise take more photos of works. All parts made by brass, except connecting rods and flywheel is stainless steel and displacer is aluminium, and of course glass test tube. Columns and wood plate is only missing, and finishing work. 
I thing that matte finish works fine on this engine, or what is your opinion? I thing polish make it look like some kind of cheap chinese, or maybe not, please tell me.
My next project is surely vertical boiler to my first steamer, if I found good materials. It looks hard to find 3" copper tube near from here...
I post new pictures when I finished this. Please tell me is this become matte or polished!


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 5, 2010)

Pertsa,
Very Nice.....I'd leave it just the way it is!

Tony


----------



## Longboy (Mar 5, 2010)

......That model Stirling has a warm look in the classic sense with its dog bone cyl. mounts and radioused screw mount base. Should be mounted on hardwood or acrylic on hardwood for its reflective effects. I would try a polished look on a major piece like the mounting base first. If it hits your sensibilities as coming in too blingy, then an inline brushed finish with a wire wheel or carbide paper will bring the matte look. I don't feel that antique and polished brass works, but a combo of matte and polish appeals to me. It is easier to start with polished transformed to matte than the other way around.    Dave.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 5, 2010)

cobra428  said:
			
		

> Pertsa,
> Very Nice.....I'd leave it just the way it is!
> 
> Tony



Me too :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 16, 2010)

It looks great as it is. My issue with polishing (even thoug it looks good) it that it can tend to round corners or sharp edges too much which detracts from the machined look. Some parts lent themselves more to polishing than others like con rods. fuel tanks, etc which have a more rounded profile to start with. On the other hand those crank disks in your pictures look much better to me with clean sharper edges. Just my opinion...whatever makes you happy is what counts!!

Bill


----------



## kustomkb (Mar 17, 2010)

Very nice work on your stirling. It looks great!


----------

